# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Meet new people

## glamgirl21

Hello All. Looking to meet expat like myself!  I'm currently in Montego Bay from New York.

----------


## Rob

Welcome!

There are several expats (even some from decades ago) posting here! Some live here in Negril like me and Lisa do, but many are scattered all over the island!

Glad to have you part of our "Boardie" family! By the way, the Negril Message Board gets much more activity so you may want to post there as well!

----------


## glamgirl21

Thanks Rob

----------

